# does anyone know the hunter guy form cheshire on big brother?



## darkhorse123 (11 September 2011)

He seems an unusual sort to be on that programme!


----------



## winterhorses2 (11 September 2011)

Not personally, my equine dentists friend lol


----------



## BlairandAzria (11 September 2011)

There was a post about it in soapbox, cant think who posted though= apparently his sister is on here?!


----------



## Ladylina83 (12 September 2011)

Hi Was listing folk it could be when someone un horsey was telling me who had gone in - You have just reminded me to look him up ! 

I thought it might have been Chris Hague

Harry Blake - nope no idea, do we know who he hunts with ??


----------



## winterhorses2 (12 September 2011)

Ladylina83 said:



			Ha Ha i'll tell him later. I should hope not now he is a Master lol.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cptrayes (12 September 2011)

Ladylina83 said:



			Hi Was listing folk it could be when someone un horsey was telling me who had gone in - You have just reminded me to look him up ! 

I thought it might have been Chris Hague

Harry Blake - nope no idea, do we know who he hunts with ??
		
Click to expand...

Well if it was Chris they let him out to Field Master on Saturday!


----------



## Ladylina83 (12 September 2011)

winterhorses2 said:



			Ha Ha i'll tell him later. I should hope not now he is a Master lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'll not tell you how he was discribed to me to make me draw that conclusion then lol 

"Heavily Involved" could mean Master though do you not think - although it would be rubbish timing for the start of the season ! !


----------



## Judgemental (12 September 2011)

Can't see what the mystery is? 

It is well trailed in media circles that he is Harry Blake, made a bob or two out of Milkshakes, at least that what is reported, however I might have to stand corrected.

Strawberry flavour with 'whipped cream' is my personal favourite.

It is also &#8216;trailed&#8217; - make sure you use the word &#8216;trailed&#8217; (correct media speak) - that he comes from Cheshire.

However what is far more interesting, which is also widely &#8216;trailed&#8217; that he has fallen out in Big Brother with Pamela Anderson concerning his hunting activities or she has fallen out with him?

The fact I would very much enjoying seeing her mounted is another matter and I expect she would be good for a large sub'.

One tends to assume such people can ride - has she appeared in any films mounted? 

I must confess to a weakness for celebrities coming out - - hunting!

It seems Pamela does not approve of hunting, so my wish to see her mounted will probably come to nothing. 

However perhaps Harry Blake can persuade her to have an open mind and come out hunting and have a look at the proceedings in any country.


----------



## quirky (12 September 2011)

Weezy was the user who posted about him in SB.
Says he's a good bloke who risks being stereotyped by judicious editing by Five!


----------



## TarrSteps (13 September 2011)

I don't think you'll get Pamela Anderson out hunting (whatever floats your boat . . . ) as she's pretty heavily involved in PETA.

Re the judicious editing . . . surely anyone going on something like that knows how it's going to make them look?


----------



## Lollypopzz (14 September 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/harry.blake3?sk=wall  this is his facebook he also has bebo haha!


----------

